# You must be from Texas



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

if you can pronounce 

Bexar county and Mexia correct

Whats some others?


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

waxahachie


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Cestohowa, Texas

Runge, Texas


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Agua Dulce


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Boerne, Tx


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Fixin to


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Manchaca Road - Man-shack

Burnett Road - Ber-nit

Kuykendahl - Ker-ken-doll

Humble - Um-bull

Houston - Use-tun

Louisiana - Lews-ee-ana

Lawyer - Law-yore

Oil Business - All Biz-nez


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

*Leakey*

How about Leakey??? : **


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Refugio


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Teague its not tig btw


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

New Braunfels - NOT New Bronze-ful


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Y'all


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

twenty is not twunty


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Burnet County - "Burn it" County
Lake Buchanan - Lake "Buck" "Canon"


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

weimtrainer said:


> Refugio


X2 Beat me to it. CF?


----------



## MissingSTexas (Oct 3, 2007)

My dad's favorite word has always been "Chaz". As in, "hey boy, chaz over here and pick up these shoes", or my personal favorite, "Hey boy, Chaz outside and do some yard work"...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

you ain't a Texan unless you have a pet Eland that can fetch dove as well!

eat yer hearts out! :biggrin:


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

carancahua


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Nacogdoches!


----------



## Samson (Aug 21, 2007)

I always liked Tivoli and Palacios .


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Bedias = BEE DYES or Bead Eyes


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> you ain't a Texan unless you have a pet Eland that can fetch dove as well!
> 
> eat yer hearts out! :biggrin:


Winning!

~ Charlie Sheen :rotfl:


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*Bayou*

Bayou , its Buy O , not a Buy U as the immigrants from up north call it,

F1K


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Gruene

Dad: " Groooneeey"
Me: "no, It's Green"
Dad: "Well, People who've never been there pronounce it Groooneey"

A


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Buda.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Moxzygemba = moochagemba
Panna Maria = PAHnah MAHria
Pedernales = perden naalis
Lohn = Loan


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> ...Pedernales = perden naalis
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Forgot about that one!


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Obama - pronounced "blood sucking commie foreigner".


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

CHIMICHANGA = chimi-changa


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Huisache "we satch"

Tuam "2 am" (not Twam rhymes with Guam)


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Vauthier road (Vo-shay)


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> Moxzygemba = moochagemba
> Panna Maria = PAHnah MAHria
> Pedernales = perden naalis
> Lohn = Loan


Dang...LOL!

...and carne guisada


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Reel-tor said:


> Huisache "we satch"
> 
> Tuam "2 am" (not Twam rhymes with Guam)


you know, it's pretty bad when i'm trying to tell someone about Huisache, i can't spell it for nothing....:headknock


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Anahuac> Have a friend calls it annie-wack


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Eldorado and Alvarado with long "a's"

Kosciusko


----------



## owens33 (May 2, 2007)

tehuacana..............tawatany

close to ma-hair


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Joshua, TX = Josh way.

San Felipe = San Phillip-EE


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

I think its funny when people say guhnaduh (ganado) edner (edna)


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Buda


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Amarillo....not ama-reeeee-o

Awesome Work


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Falfurrias & cotulla


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Palacios is Palahshush not Palaseeos

Ganado is Ganaydoe not Ganadoo

Oh and it may be New Braunfels but to a Texan is Newbronzful 

And one of my pet peeves is Prasek's...it's Prahsek's not Prayzek's geeze.

Mellon reminded me of one...cacahoe minnow is not pronounced like it's spelled. It's Co-Ho lol.

TH


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Antoine - pronounced different that the sammich.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

Row vs Wade said:


> Vauthier road (Vo-shay)


WOW! that's a new one for me


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

Pablo said:


> Eldorado and Alvarado with long "a's"
> 
> Kosciusko


Add Colorado City to that list of long A's


----------



## John Redcorn (Sep 8, 2009)

*Skip to 2:25 in this for some help:*


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's a little known (outside of San Antonio) annual debate. 

We have a Fiesta event every year called Night In Old San Antonio - NIOSA

The debate is this: NEEOHSA or NAYE-OHSA ?


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Soapeddler said:


> Here's a little known (outside of San Antonio) annual debate.
> 
> We have a Fiesta event every year called Night In Old San Antonio - NIOSA
> 
> The debate is this: NEEOHSA or NAYE-OHSA ?


Definitely Naye-ohsa!


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

Palestine (Palesteen)


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Row vs Wade said:


> Vauthier road (Vo-shay)


My high school was on Vauthier!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> Here's a little known (outside of San Antonio) annual debate.
> 
> We have a Fiesta event every year called Night In Old San Antonio - NIOSA
> 
> The debate is this: NEEOHSA or NAYE-OHSA ?


i make it easy and just call it M.I. L. F. and Cougar night! :cheers: :biggrin:

man, some great times at that event, great times. :dance:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here are a few...i may be wrong also but here goes

Prasek's - prahseks or prasheks
Not prayseks

Jank - jaynk not yank or yanak

Sanchez - sahnchez not saanchez

Mario - mahrio not mayrio

Guadalupe - gwadalewpay not gwadalewp or gwaadalewpee


There is one thing on here (maybe other forums but im not on others) that gets me, its not pronunciation but spelling- lots of folks spell lose loose or at least use loose in the wrong context. You dont loose a game or loose a dog or loose your rights, you LOSE them...***?!? Am i wrong? 




-mac-


----------



## Vampiro (May 1, 2009)

How about

Iraan - (Ira-Ann)


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> i make it easy and just call it M.I. L. F. and Cougar night! :cheers: :biggrin:
> 
> man, some great times at that event, great times. :dance:


I dated a girl that took me there once and man you are right on with that comment.



Smackdaddy53 said:


> ...
> There is one thing on here (maybe other forums but im not on others) that gets me, its not pronunciation but spelling- lots of folks spell lose loose or at least use loose in the wrong context. You dont loose a game or loose a dog or loose your rights, you LOSE them...***?!? Am i wrong?
> 
> -mac-


You are correct. Seems to be the norm on some of the boards I frequent. Choose and Chose, Your and You're etc...Y'all and Ya'll is the one that drives me crazy! It's Y'ALL as in YOU ALL!! :biggrin:


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

The words fire and ice are multi syllables - fi er and iiiiiiiiice.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok, here's another one My son went to school with some kids from Menard. 

He says they pronounced it may-nerd, not men-ard.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Corpus Christi = Corpitos


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Grapeland, no it is not Grape-land it is pronounced Grapelen. 
and Sugar land is 2 words not sugarlen UGH


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

It's even better if you know where most of these places are at


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

daryl1979 said:


> It's even better if you know where most of these places are at


Tru dat


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Lotta folks mess up Elgin. It ain't GIN.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Its funny to me when a word is a spanish word, and people anglicize it. Its ok to a point, not that you need to roll every r, etc. But "san marcos" is "san marcos", not "san marcus". haha. "Refugio" is "Reh-foo-he-o", although the cool little poster in the gas station/fast food place gives some history, and said that the Irish Immigrants couldn't pronounce it correctly, and morphed it into "Re-fur-e-o". Oh well...

Ahhh! One more! "Palacios" is spanish for "Palace". It is not "Pa-lash-us", it is "Pa-lass-e-ooo-s" 

Further Edit: I'm not a yankee transplant if thats what your thinkin'. I'm a down home Florida swamp boy, transplanted to Texas, and lived on the border long enough to learn to speak some spanish.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Soapeddler said:


> Ok, here's another one My son went to school with some kids from Menard.
> 
> He says they pronounced it may-nerd, not men-ard.


"Mey nard" is on 290 east of Pflugerville (another good one ) and Menard is in the hill country. Spelled alike. Zee Germans go figure.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Lil town in west Texas, La Mesa. La meeesa not maysa.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Its funny to me when a word is a spanish word, and people anglicize it. Its ok to a point, not that you need to roll every r, etc. But "san marcos" is "san marcos", not "san marcus". haha. "Refugio" is "Reh-foo-he-o", although the cool little poster in the gas station/fast food place gives some history, and said that the Irish Immigrants couldn't pronounce it correctly, and morphed it into "Re-fur-e-o". Oh well...
> 
> Ahhh! One more! "Palacios" is spanish for "Palace". It is not "Pa-lash-us", it is "Pa-lass-e-ooo-s"
> 
> Further Edit: I'm not a yankee transplant if thats what your thinkin'. I'm a down home Florida swamp boy, transplanted to Texas, and lived on the border long enough to learn to speak some spanish.


You're not from Texas so you're sayin' it wrong.:biggrin:


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

McDaniel8402 said:


> Its funny to me when a word is a spanish word, and people anglicize it.


You mean like "_jalapeño_"?

I pronounce that "jel lap in oh". :bounce:


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

If someone ask you if you want a Coke you better tell what kind you want, because it aint soda or pop around here its all Coke.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Hal-uh-peyn-uh


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Refugio will always be Refyerio to me not Refyuhio 
Falfurrias will always be Falfyerias not Falfoorias

I grew up around everyone anglicizing most of these and I can't stand hearing people make it a point to roll every 'rr'


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh, and Westphalia - west-fail-ya


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Knippa = Kuh-nippa

Marathon = Mara-thun


----------



## rpduke (May 19, 2005)

I bet it drives people from Blanco crazy when some Yankee pronounces it the same way you say "white" in Spanish.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

osoobsessed said:


> you ain't a Texan unless you have a pet Eland that can fetch dove as well!
> 
> eat yer hearts out! :biggrin:


^^^WIN!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

How bout the metropolis of

HILJE


hill jee


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Falfurrias

down her we just call it Fal


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Rio Vista Texas , a bunch of my square head relatives still live there , pronounced Rye Vista, also home the Cowtown Fly in bank if there any takers here that are old enough to remember back that far.

F1K


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> you know, it's pretty bad when i'm trying to tell someone about Huisache, i can't spell it for nothing....:headknock


Huisache = Wait a minute vine or Sasquach:wink:


----------



## pshay4 (Aug 18, 2005)

You almost have to be from Refugio to get it right.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> you ain't a Texan unless you have a pet Eland that can fetch dove as well!
> 
> eat yer hearts out! :biggrin:


" I don't wear no Stetson
But I'm willing to bet son
That I'm as big a Texan as you are.

Theres a girl in her bare feet
Asleep on the back seat
And that trunk's full of 
Pearl beer and Lone Star."

"I'm a panhandling, man handlin, post holing 
High Rollin, dust bowling daddy
I ain't got no blood in my veins
I just got them four lanes of
Hard Amarillo highway!"


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

Since I am driving through it this afternoon. What is the proper way to pronounce "Tivoli"? Thought I heard someone say Tie-Voh-Lah. I'm a transplant (got here as fast as I could) so I still screw up on "Kuykendahl".


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

DeerSlayer said:


> How about Leakey??? : **


It's not Utopia, but it's close.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

oc_steve said:


> Since I am driving through it this afternoon. What is the proper way to pronounce "Tivoli"? Thought I heard someone say Tie-Voh-Lah. I'm a transplant (got here as fast as I could) so I still screw up on "Kuykendahl".


I "think" Ti Voh Lee...someone posted it in here somewhere.
Kirk en doll...is how I pronounced it when I lived in Htown.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

rpduke said:


> I bet it drives people from Blanco crazy when some Yankee pronounces it the same way you say "white" in Spanish.


The court met for several years under a tree and later in a log schoolhouse. Later the name of the town was changed from Pittsburg to Blanco. The name Blanco means 'white'. The town got its name from the river cliffs. The river was named by the Spanish Aguayo expedition which explored Texas in 1720. This expedition gave names to many natural objects. A few of the names survived.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

oc_steve said:


> Since I am driving through it this afternoon. What is the proper way to pronounce "Tivoli"? Thought I heard someone say Tie-Voh-Lah. I'm a transplant (got here as fast as I could) so I still screw up on "Kuykendahl".


My fishing buddies and I argue about the proper pronunciation every time we go through there. The winner of the last argument isn't necessarily going to win the next time...LOL!


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

amistad .... or ah mi stahd 
huntsville ...hunts vull or hunts vill


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Bacliff is bay-cliff not back-liff... **** yankees


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> you know, it's pretty bad when i'm trying to tell someone about Huisache, i can't spell it for nothing....:headknock


My Dad told me years ago about being stopped by someone in San Antonio looking for "Huey sox ee" street. He told them he never heard of that street but asked "how do you spell it?" When they spelled "huisache", he told them how to get there and how it was pronounced.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Brookshire (brook sure)


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I can't believe it took two dozen posts before Gruene was mentioned.


----------



## normanflynn (Aug 30, 2005)

Bois De Arc (tree)..... Bow-dark. I always liked that one


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

weimtrainer said:


> Refugio


There's only 1 R in Refugio?


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Devers (not deevers) 

Sjolander Rd. (sho land er)


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

da hood


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

caddo=cad-o not cad- do

quero=kwair-o?

deport= deport


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Mexia=Muhaya

San Antonio= santone

Good thread!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Rio Vista Texas , a bunch of my square head relatives still live there , pronounced Rye Vista,


Why is something named after a river in Spanish pronounced Rye?

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Ahhh! One more! "Palacios" is spanish for "Palace". It is not "Pa-lash-us", it is "Pa-lass-e-ooo-s"


You need to go to Palacios and ask any Mexican that you see how to pronounce the city's name. They'll tell you Pa-lash-us pretty **** quick lol.

You may not be a Yankee but you are from Florida 

TH


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

Llano - 2 L's dont make a "Y" sound this time, and no its not lon-o either


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Row vs Wade said:


> Vauthier road (Vo-shay)


Really?



rut-ro said:


> Grapeland, no it is not Grape-land it is pronounced Grapelen.
> and Sugar land is 2 words not sugarlen UGH


good story, I'll make it short..

I grew up there. and it annoys the hell out of me when its used as one word..

Way back when XM was new, their Houston traffic people called it sugerlend..

I called their 'alert' phone number, all ready to chew some answering machine ***.. a real person, not only that, the SAME person that was doing the traffic answered the phone. so I changed tack and explained that Sugar Land is 2 words and should be pronounced appropriately..

I thought it was cool that someone answered the phone..

it didn't help though, I think he continued saying it wrong to **** me off..



tec said:


> I can't believe it took two dozen posts before Gruene was mentioned.



I had just tuned in...

Andrew


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Cuero does not = queer o


----------



## tbendbound (Feb 7, 2011)

Yegua Creek = yea wah ( Somerville, Tx)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## maniacbiker (Jul 30, 2012)

I came from Copperas Cove, Texas. Coppers Cove.
There was a running joke about a couple going into the Dairy Queen, and the clerk telling the couple, If they could pronounce where they were at correctly, their lunch would be free. They said "Dairy Queen". 
Gotta love it.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Trouthunter said:


> Why is something named after a river in Spanish pronounced Rye?
> 
> TH


 Have no earthly idea why, look it up on Wikipedia and see what it tells you , either rye or ree, guess its locals thing like most great names in Texas , maybe to drive the immigrant nutty , who knows.

F1K


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

It's not Whataburger...


It's Waterburger!!!

I remember when I was young and learning to spell I thought the sign was misspelled the first time I read the Whatabuger sign. I know it had to have water in it some where.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

HC said:


> It's not Whataburger...
> 
> It's Waterburger!!!


Dude, you have seen the commercials. "what-a-burger"


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

tunchistheman said:


> Dude, you have seen the commercials. "what-a-burger"


yeah, but Wendy is hot and juicy...

:\

a


----------



## jfoster (Jun 30, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Lil town in west Texas, La Mesa. La meeesa not maysa.


Lamesa
Golden Tornadoes
'65
and what about Goldthwaite? forget the d


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

reelbusy said:


> Mexia=Muhaya
> 
> San Antonio= santone
> 
> Good thread!


Cant believe it took to the 91st post to say "Santone"


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

fish1kemah said:


> Have no earthly idea why, look it up on Wikipedia and see what it tells you , either rye or ree, guess its locals thing like most great names in Texas , maybe to drive the immigrant nutty , who knows.
> 
> F1K


We are in Texas not mejico


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

This morning while eating my breakfast, I accidently tumped over my milk.



Row vs Wade said:


> Vauthier road (Vo-shay)





Hammerhead said:


> WOW! that's a new one for me


You gotta be from Galveston County to know about that one.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I forgot about Diboll Texas


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Ever noticed people from Texas City pronounce it "Tex City"?


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> This morning while eating my breakfast, I accidently tumped over my milk.
> 
> You gotta be from Galveston County to know about that one.


 good one . did the gf warsh the tablecloth for ya?


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Kopperl (little town by Lake Whitney) is pronounced KOP-er-ul

Balmorhea = Bowel muhray

Coupland - Copelun

Manchaca - Manshak

Manor - Mayner


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

fastpitch said:


> Agua Dulce


My mother was raised there.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> This morning while eating my breakfast, I accidently tumped over my milk.
> 
> You gotta be from Galveston County to know about that one.


So no foolin? that's how it's pronounced?

A


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> There was a running joke about a couple going into the Dairy Queen, and the clerk telling the couple, If they could pronounce where they were at correctly, their lunch would be free. They said "Dairy Queen".
> Gotta love it.


No no lmao...two guys found themselves in Mexia and they couldn't agree on how to pronounce the name of the town. One said it was Me x ia and one said it was Ma haya so they pulled into the DQ and asked the girl what the name of the place was and she said "Dairy Queen" geez. 

TH


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

******* Riviera

Name that city..... 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

*Rio Vista*



TIMBOv2 said:


> We are in Texas not mejico


 Not for sure if I understand your reply but as a 6th genration Texan from a long line of squreheads that found this beautiful place in the middle 1800's I feel confident that I know I am Texas. Always have been , always will be.

F1K


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I"m pretty sure I got this one, although I've never been there, I'll let someone else chime in...

a

Edit: Duh, Texas, I dunno, I was thinking Destin..

I won't cheat and google it..


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

I was delivering a 18 Wheeler load of cattle to Natchez Mississippi. Got lost. (Kinda) asked a local. Hey where is not chez? They had no idea what I said. 20 minutes later he says OH!! You must be looking for Nay chez.


----------



## Barefoot Boy (Sep 27, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Why is something named after a river in Spanish pronounced Rye?
> 
> TH


Hail! Why do they pronounce the first "i" short, and the second one long? May as well say Rye Vice-ta.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

and whey do they have a drink named after a pizza?


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

teeroy said:


> Ever noticed people from Texas City pronounce it "Tex City"?


Yep Tex City


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

My grampa always called ? Nacadotches ? (Sp?) Nasty Roaches....


Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## mikeleeski (Nov 17, 2005)

port neches and colmesneil...


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

During Ike, some of the yankee hurricane reporters kept referring to Bolivar as BOWL-LEE-VAR. Drove me nuts.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I'm about to step out to see a client in Cypress. At a little watering hole out there that I uh... get lost and have to find my way on my way back, they think they live Sap-Ress..

A


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

Amirilla


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kuykendahl Street in North Houston pronounced Kur-ken-dall... you just ought to hear the Yankees mess that one up!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Copano Bay
Tuam
San Felipe


----------



## TxToeZ (Nov 9, 2012)

Aquilla, TX 
pop. 113


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Joaquin Texas


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

Hueco Tanks
Quachita Mountains


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Charcoal, TX


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Manor = Mayner


----------

